# Synthetic oil



## Qgreer (Jan 6, 2012)

Opinion on Amsoil. Has anybody used it. I'm I just throwing my money away


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

It's good stuff, but you still shouldn't shorten the oil change interval. Since it's an Amway product, go for a discount if you're buying from a rep. Overall, I wouldn't go with a synthetic unless I intended to keep the vehicle for 125,000 miles+ or the manufacturer specifically recommended it. Some users put Amsoil products in other components (trans, rear) and swear by them, but it's of course anecdotal.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Look around on the bobistheoilguy forums. Lot's of info about lubricants.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF:

As Corday said, don't use it unless it what the manufacture calls for.
If you have not been using it all along, don't change from standard oils.

I have tried some years ago, like when it first came out. It last a hundred miles or so before I changed it back. I had a lot of engine noise with it.

BG


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

I've never used synthetic oils, but the main advantage to them is they are NOT pumped out of the ground and all the oil molecules are the same size, where as Natural oil has different size molecules. I've seen some people with a minor oil burn solve the problem by switching to Synthetic, but unless the maker of your car says you can , I wouldn't, and if your not having any problems with natural oil why pay the extra price?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Autotrans, manual trans and Differentials definitely, show improved wear, heavy truck drive lines have warranties up to 750,000 miles when purchased new and maintained with synthetic oil compared to 250,000 for mineral gear oil.

Engine oil is another story, the base weight is thinner so if there a wet spot with standard oil it'll be leaking with synthetic, personally I use blended oil(synthetic and standard) I do mostly hiway driving and change it at 6,000 miles.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Scared to use synthetic on my van.....248K miles and will leak like a sieve.

My mower is a different story......*must* use synthetic for the hydraulic system.


----------

